# GH beginner’s questions



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

So my first day trying GH. So far, rejected all pings. Getting nervous they’ll dump me.

Don’t get it about the scheduling. Is it the same as with DD or different? Everything’s unavailable, so can’t schedule anything at all. So odd.

And how come I’m able to drive if everything’s unavailable? Is that why I’m getting crappy orders - are they discards from those who are scheduled?

Not sure I like that.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> And how come I’m able to drive if everything’s unavailable? Is that why I’m getting crappy orders - are they discards from those who are scheduled?


I get the same feeling. When I go online unscheduled all I get is crap.


----------



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

I've not noticed any difference in the offers, whether I'm on a scheduled block or not.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

StickShiftUber said:


> I've not noticed any difference in the offers, whether I'm on a scheduled block or not.


Sometimes I get the feeling that when you are scheduled they give you worse offers because they think scheduled drivers are more likely to chase after Premier status.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

So I can go on both scheduled and unscheduled?

Also, from what I see in the tier info, acceptance rate matters on GH? Yes?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh and another Q: I can’t find the drop off on the offer. Is that normal?


----------



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So I can go on both scheduled and unscheduled?
> 
> Also, from what I see in the tier info, acceptance rate matters on GH? Yes?


If you want more than 'Partner' status, yes.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

StickShiftUber said:


> If you want more than 'Partner' status, yes.


Do I?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Are most GH orders just pick up and deliver or go you have to place them and wait and pay?


----------



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Are most GH orders just pick up and deliver or go you have to place them and wait and pay?


I've never personally had to place and pay for an order, my GH credit card is untouched.


----------



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Do I?


I lost my Premier status because I hadn't driven a scheduled block in over a month.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Are most GH orders just pick up and deliver or go you have to place them and wait and pay?


In my market we get some place and pay, but I decline them on principle. These are restaurants that GH is trying to co-opt as partners. If a restaurant is partners with GH, they have a GH tablet and the ordering is direct from the customer through the app, and the payment as well. So any place and pay means they are taking orders for that restaurant WITHOUT THE RESTAURANT'S PERMISSION.

Besides, who wants to show up, order the food, and wait for them to cook it? F that.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Do I?


Only if you want to be an ant.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> In my market we get some place and pay, but I decline them on principle. These are restaurants that GH is trying to co-opt as partners. If a restaurant is partners with GH, they have a GH tablet and the ordering is direct from the customer through the app, and the payment as well. So any place and pay means they are taking orders for that restaurant WITHOUT THE RESTAURANT'S PERMISSION.
> 
> Besides, who wants to show up, order the food, and wait for them to cook it? F that.


I was picking up a DD order at a Japanese place and a lady came in the same time and was talking to the guy, she was saying something about them being told not to say they are GH and some people sign the receipt with GH instead of their names. So she must have placed it on the phone. 

One time I got a ping at UE at a place I pick up at a lot with Doordash. The guy said the order was not ready but he could make it. I knew something was fishy because the distance was short and the pay was really good, later I found that it was an order and pay with the UE Plus Card, Doordash pretty much has this market tapped for most places. 

The problem is places that don't have their tablets on. I had a Jamaican place with that problem but lucky for me they prepare the Jerk chicken and other entree ahead of time and just serve it so I got lucky.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> being told not to say they are GH


I saw that same instruction a couple of years ago with Doordash. There were one or two restaurants that Doordash instructed the drivers not to tell them we were from Doordash. 

I remember seeing another restaurant with a "NO DOORDASH ORDERS ALLOWED" sign at the takeout counter.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I saw that same instruction a couple of years ago with Doordash. There were one or two restaurants that Doordash instructed the drivers not to tell them we were from Doordash.
> 
> I remember seeing another restaurant with a "NO DOORDASH ORDERS ALLOWED" sign at the takeout counter.


I remember a steakhouse where the hostess called the manager and he came out and said "Corporate forbids us from taking GH orders."
A family Pizza place, carry out only told me the same thing an in a very threatening tone.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> I remember a steakhouse where the hostess called the manager and he came out and said "Corporate forbids us from taking GH orders."
> A family Pizza place, carry out only told me the same thing an in a very threatening tone.


They probably got burned when the card to pay didn't go thru. if so I would not blame them. I would be pissed if I made food and it can't be paid for.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> They probably got burned when the card to pay didn't go thru. if so I would not blame them. I would be pissed if I made food and it can't be paid for.


My impression is that when a credit card is processed, it is either rejected or accepted on the spot.
Mybe I should have clarified.
Both of my instances were order and pay. I was swatted away, as soon as I showed up with the bag. No food was prepared or even ordered yet.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> My impression is that when a credit card is processed, it is either rejected or accepted on the spot.
> Mybe I should have clarified.
> Both of my instances were order and pay. I was swatted away, as soon as I showed up with the bag. No food was prepared or even ordered yet.


Oh I don't show up anywhere with a bag.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Scheduled or not it's the same crap offers. Be careful with "you will only need to pay" they call in the order from another country and 1/2 the time it's wrong or the restaurant just refuses to make it or until you arrive and pay. I wouldn't worry about getting kicked off the platform I call them at least weekly yelling at them to remove me from an order, restaurant doesn't have the order, or restaurant just turns off the tablet without closing the restaurant. With the latest update you can still drop the order after selecting arrived but I try not click arrived until I have the actual food or a real eta. They will try to scare you with acceptance rating , I cancel and decline all the time, I never hear from them. Also look at the order placed time , they try to send you to restaurants way too early like 5 minutes after the customer placed an order for something like 10 steaks.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So my first day trying GH. So far, rejected all pings. Getting nervous they’ll dump me.
> 
> Don’t get it about the scheduling. Is it the same as with DD or different? Everything’s unavailable, so can’t schedule anything at all. So odd.
> 
> ...



They won't dump you for having a low acceptance rate. Reject all but those that make sense to do.
Every market is different. In some markets like mine if you don't schedule blocks as soon as they open scheduling then the prime times will fill up quickly. To ensure the availability of blocks to schedule then you have to go on their scheduling section at 10:45 am Saturday mornings which is when it is open to the general members. First, Premier level drivers get to sign up for blocks before it opens up to everyone else on Saturday morning..
Every market is different. People on blocks get the first preference of offers. Therefore, if there are a lot of drivers in your area on blocks you will only get the shitty leftover offers the block drivers didn't take. If there aren't enough drivers on block to meet demand then you will get plenty of offers.
BE CAREFUL! GrubHub zones are much bigger geographically than DD so they will try to send you 20 miles away!
You DO NOT want to try to achieve Priemer status. You would have to accept bad offers and far away offers to achieve that status. It's not worth it.
Good Luck. Like all the apps, the people that do well figure out the uniqueness of the market they're in and strategies accordingly.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> They won't dump you for having a low acceptance rate. Reject all but those that make sense to do.
> Every market is different. In some markets like mine if you don't schedule blocks as soon as they open scheduling then the prime times will fill up quickly. To ensure the availability of blocks to schedule then you have to go on their scheduling section at 10:45 am Saturday mornings which is when it is open to the general members. First, Premier level drivers get to sign up for blocks before it opens up to everyone else on Saturday morning..
> Every market is different. People on blocks get the first preference of offers. Therefore, if there are a lot of drivers in your area on blocks you will only get the shitty leftover offers the block drivers didn't take. If there aren't enough drivers on block to meet demand then you will get plenty of offers.
> BE CAREFUL! GrubHub zones are much bigger geographically than DD so they will try to send you 20 miles away!
> ...


I was hoping you’d respond - I know it’s your primary generator.

My blocks opened on Thursday,14:45. I logged on at 14:53, and they were all gone. So looks like blocks will not be for me.

I don’t like the area they assigned me to.E-mailed them. If they don’t change it - looks like I won’t be driving for them.

Really hard to figure out whether an offer is worth it - they don’t show you where it’s going. I think I’m in “monitoring” modeat this point. I kinda like that it’s a bit more structured (more like an office) with blocks and responsibility for those blocks; but at the same time in our off-season market orders are few and far between. GrubHub is - as I see it - the go-to for Yelpers. Who are basically tourists (locals usually know what they like). I really don’t see many GH orders in restaurants.

I think I might do an occasional run for them till summer - that’s when I think it’ll get busier for GH.

I don’t mind going far. So long as it’s properly compensated.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

They use the scheduling to help the customer app algo know when drivers will be available for certain stores/areas to do deliveries. If a customer opens app to try to order from a good store and see that delivery is not available, they’ll either not order at all, or scroll to something less-desirable, like fast food, that is pretty much always available for the “go online unscheduled drivers” to take.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I know it’s your primary generator.


Yes....until it's not! Conditions on the ground are ALWAYS changing.

For about 6 months it was my primary. Now, in my market GH has added so many new drivers us long timers are getting screwed as the "honeymooners" are getting good offers and I'm getting less. Therefore, I had to adjust and by some miracle DD started giving much better offers than before! Bottom line is I multi app and take the best from each. Last few weeks DD has now been my primary money maker. 

The conditions are always changing so adapt or die!!! It forces me to change my strategies 2-3 times a year!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I had to adjust and by some miracle DD started giving much better offers than before!


same here


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I think my area is bad for GH. I've only seen one order ready for them sitting at a Chillis and I've only seen 1 or 2 people pick up their orders in the past 2 months. UE is bad here too. Apparently someone is doing all the shit rides I turn down. I never see other drivers doing UE nor order waiting for them on a shelf.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

DD is consistently bad for me. I do one or two now and then, but usually it’s $1/mile at best (most frequently, less than $1/mile).

UE in terms of pay is much better, but in terms of volume is very unpredictable, bordering on nonexistant. It’s upsetting, as UE is my favorite. There’s at least some bare minimum of respect for the driver. DD treats drivers like dirt.

And while we all know UE is the same, they at least make an effort to appear respectful. DD just shoves a boot in your face (in my area).


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> They probably got burned when the card to pay didn't go thru. if so I would not blame them. I would be pissed if I made food and it can't be paid for.


On the rare occasion where it’s worth it to take an order and pay order I go to the restaurant and enter the items and let them know not to make anything until the payment has gone through. I do this because of an experience I had at one restaurant that was not very enjoyable. 

Other than that I generally don’t take it unless it is an irresistible amount.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

jjminor82 said:


> On the rare occasion where it’s worth it to take an order and pay order I go to the restaurant and enter the items and let them know not to make anything until the payment has gone through. I do this because of an experience I had at one restaurant that was not very enjoyable.
> 
> Other than that I generally don’t take it unless it is an irresistible amount.


On the other hand, there are restaurants that will ask for payment the moment you walk in even for orders that are Pay Only.
Then they start the order. They say let me see your phone so they can see the order. BLACKLIST!
I always tell them, I will pay when the food is on the counter.
They want you to pay because they feel you are then commited, no matter how long it takes to prepare the food.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> DD is consistently bad for me. I do one or two now and then, but usually it’s $1/mile at best (most frequently, less than $1/mile).
> 
> DD treats drivers like dirt.
> 
> DD just shoves a boot in your face (in my area).


DD is bad in all areas. I went through DC on vacation and turned the app on in the capital district, not to take anything but just to see if there was money. They were all $3-7 orders, and from nice looking establishments too. Not to mention you could have your car towed in less than 30 seconds by a capital tow truck with flashing blue lights on it. That would explain all the bicycle delivery riders.

I'd never want to work a super high income area like that and not get paid right. At least there's a few people out there in average towns that will make it worth your while at times.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So my first day trying GH. So far, rejected all pings. Getting nervous they’ll dump me.
> 
> Don’t get it about the scheduling. Is it the same as with DD or different? Everything’s unavailable, so can’t schedule anything at all. So odd.
> 
> ...


Why are you rejecting deliveries?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> Are most GH orders just pick up and deliver or go you have to place them and wait and pay?


I havent gotten a wait and pay for a long time.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> "honeymooners" are getting good offers and I'm getting less.


For years I've been reading about alleged "honeymoons" for new drivers, yet somehow, someway I've never had a honeymoon with any of the gig companies (Uber X, Lyft, Doordash, UberEats).

Doordash and Eats sent shitloads of trash offers right from DAY ONE. No unicorns.

Uber X and Lyft gave me a bunch of garbage rides right from DAY ONE.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> Why are you rejecting deliveries?


Very low offers. Even if the distance turns out to be short, still low.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> Scheduled or not it's the same crap offers. Be careful with "you will only need to pay" they call in the order from another country and 1/2 the time it's wrong or the restaurant just refuses to make it or until you arrive and pay. I wouldn't worry about getting kicked off the platform I call them at least weekly yelling at them to remove me from an order, restaurant doesn't have the order, or restaurant just turns off the tablet without closing the restaurant. With the latest update you can still drop the order after selecting arrived but I try not click arrived until I have the actual food or a real eta. They will try to scare you with acceptance rating , I cancel and decline all the time, I never hear from them. Also look at the order placed time , they try to send you to restaurants way too early like 5 minutes after the customer placed an order for something like 10 steaks.


Been working GH for awhile and it all depends on region… I had them move from from Houston to another region and things are still bad but pay is a lot better.

Order and Pay can be fine if you know the restaurant is fast but pay and go is usually a order and pay because the person from Grubhub never placed the order.

I had it happened to me one time and I called Grubhub telling them I know very well the restaurant they sent me to does not answer their phone and the only company they do a tablet with is Favor ( Texas based company ) and the woman from Grubhub told me the person that took the order was named Jeff, so I kept the Grubhub woman online so I could have the Female Manager tell her that her store is all female and no one was there named Jeff… The Grubhub operator then told me I had to place the order and I told her no and that her and the other person that didn’t do their job should be fired… Funny thing the next time I got an order for that place it was order and pay and higher pay…

Grubhub is horrible but they pay the best…

As for scheduling or not, well you will get cowbell more often scheduled but I make more when I am not scheduled and running Hub and Uber together…


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I love delivering food! It makes me feel special.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Then you’re a special kind of D-bag.
> 
> Seems like every time I post something you just try to refute it. Even when I said I grew up in a tenement with six siblings in a 2 room apartment with a father that was a bus driver and mother that cleaned houses you tried to tell me I was wrong because bus drivers make good money! What an A-hole you are!
> 
> In four years on UP I have one person on ignore. You are now the second because you are nothing but a negative, whining, sniveling POS with nothing positive to contribute. If all your whining and crying about gig work is accurate then you’re the biggest moron in the world for still doing it, full time no less. Goodbye Ahole, answer if you like but you’re ignored and I’ll never waste another moment of my time reading your sewage!


I'm not gonna waste my time getting in the gutter with you. I'll simply say that you'll continue reading my posts including this one.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I love delivering food! It makes me feel special.


I actually do. It’s mostly fun. I wish it paid better, of course, but I wish this was possible when I was young(er). I’d kill it!!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I wish they had crypto and robinhood when I was younger. And tinder. I wouldn't still be on this board that's for sure


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I wish they had crypto and robinhood when I was younger. And tinder. I wouldn't still be on this board that's for sure


Lifelock sent me notification that Robinhood was hacked. I changed my password immediately.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I actually do. It’s mostly fun. I wish it paid better, of course, but I wish this was possible when I was young(er). I’d kill it!!!


Ditto!!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Very low offers. Even if the distance turns out to be short, still low.


I only get one or two of those in a 6 hour shift. I turn down anything below $8 ( my city Sa Diego is expensive to live in. If I were in, say, Galveston I'd probably lower it to $5 or $6) but in a 6 hour shift, I might be offered one delivery below $8. If it is really slow, I might go lower, but when it is that slow, I just go home and wrap it up. Those are usually Wednesdays and Thursdays.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I started GH this week and it seems that maybe every 4 or 5 requests is a good one, so my AR reflects that.

The app just REALLY sucks, at least for Android, in that there isn't a screen I can leave it on without the screen going dark.

On Eats, ill do the Order and Pay depending on, of course, the money and distance , but if I do one and I'm more than 2 miles out, ill definitely call the order in while I drive there.

On Eats, it's not uncommon for me to get decent Walgreens/CVS deliveries where I just have to go grab a few candy bars or overpriced ice cream.

Having the full amount instantly added to your balance on GH orders is great, but that's the only real plus, other than simply being able to multi-app, generally.

Still a small GH sample size, but I dont seem to run across the issue of people putting order-related requests in the drop off notes that happens way more than it should in Eats.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

GH seems way better so far. The app is very basic and you can't zoom in on the map, 

And they have alot less orders, which is good because alot less garbage to deal with. I see a couple $4 orders here and there, but most of the orders are close to $10.

About to delete DD because I can't deal with all the garbage having to decline 200 bad orders an hour to get one unicorn.


----------

